
HP: the pros are moving from Mac to Z - tambourine_man
http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/workstations/mac-to-z.html
======
danfromberlin
This quote doesn't inspire so much confidence:

“The thing we were terrified about when switching over to PC’s, was learning
Windows, but it wasn’t as bad as we thought, especially because we spend the
majority of our time in Adobe® Premier Pro and the interface is exactly the
same.”

~~~
avtar
You're right but there's also truth to what you quoted. I switched to Windows
10 earlier this year and before doing so I had concerns about privacy issues,
malware, and the half-baked UI. The following three solutions somewhat
addressed the privacy and malware concerns:

* [https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10](https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10)

* [https://www.malwarebytes.com/antimalware/](https://www.malwarebytes.com/antimalware/)

* [https://www.glasswire.com/](https://www.glasswire.com/)

I use Wox [1] as an Alfred replacement so most of my interactions with
applications is via that. Other than that most of my time is spent in tiled
browser windows, editors or IDEs, and terminals so I could really be using any
OS. I wouldn't say it's perfect but using OS X and then Arch involved
different compromises.

[1] [https://github.com/Wox-launcher/Wox/](https://github.com/Wox-
launcher/Wox/)

~~~
lj3
Thanks for these. You wouldn't happen to know of a decent windows terminal
app, would you? I'm using ConEmu and man alive does it suck.

~~~
avtar
Mintty is the best one I've come across. It even works with WSL
[https://github.com/mintty/wsltty](https://github.com/mintty/wsltty)

~~~
lj3
Awesome. You, sir, are my hero.

~~~
avtar
You're very welcome :) And here's my ~/.minttyrc with, IMO, a better version
of Solarized Dark compared to what I found in search results:

[https://www.pastery.net/ujprbd/](https://www.pastery.net/ujprbd/)

------
hawski
Why was this flagged? I don't understand why it was submitted in the first
place, so I did not upvote it.

However it is no different than submitting new MacBook Pro page. It is OK if
it would not gain upvotes, but flagging seems out of place.

Is flagging used instead of non-existing downvoting?

~~~
tambourine_man
I don't understand why it was flagged either.

I submitted because I though it was interesting, of course. No affiliation
with HP.

------
kristofferR
If HP really wants to attract Mac users they need to do a much better job of
marketing than this.

There's so many things wrong with the web site, they don't seem to get it.

~~~
curiouscats
They also have a long way to go in instilling trust. Their decades of abuse of
customers using their printers shows they are very happy to throw customers
under the bus (intentionally preventing printers from printing). I just don't
see any reason to buy from a company that has such a long (and intact
currently) history of such customer abuse.

I don't know what abuse they will foist on laptop purchases but given their
company culture I figure it isn't smart to trust them to prioritize customer
interests.

------
hellofunk
I'm a little surprised that the main website of a major computer manufacturer
can't handle the hits generated by a tech-based social network like HN.

------
Ntrails
I'm always reminded of scenes in the west wing where they argue about "naming
your opponent", and how it gives them extra publicity and recognition.

I've seen a whole heap of microsoft etc saying "My Mac couldn't do that" or "I
switched from a mac". It feels like a bad strategy to give apple that much air
time in your ads.

------
rileymat2
They do get some points for misleading product comparison. On the page they
use the "starting at" price and then specify the max specs that you can
customize to. Not the specs related to that price.

------
jachee
So we upvote ads on HN now?

~~~
skrebbel
Haven't we always? Just because the ad isn't served from apple.com doesn't
change things much.

That said I suspect many upvotes-before-read here, as the site is horrible.
The "move away from Mac" sentiment seems to pick up on some popularity here
recently.

------
peller
Meh. Personally, for desktops/workstations, the best part is spec'ing out the
components and building it myself.

I get it, it's not for everybody, but at least for performance-oriented
software devs, in my opinion it's worth knowing how the "nuts and bolts" fit
together. At the least, having a basic understanding of computer engineering
helps you know where to best spend your money, even if you let an OEM handle
the compatibility/reliability/assembly/testing issues.

~~~
planteen
It's the compatibility issues that stop me from doing that anymore. I don't
have time for a video card / motherboard combo that lock up intermittently
once every 2 days. I'd rather just buy a decent workstation or laptop.

~~~
peller
These days the big names make both (Asus, MSI), so that's one way to reduce
nightmares, but yea, I hear you.

------
centizen
I hate to say it, but HP has been reduced to a punchline in pretty much every
space they used to be respected in. I wish that they would just let the brand
die and rest in peace.

~~~
nkw
If only they had sent the HP name with Agilent and kept the Compaq name for
printers and mediocre PCs.

------
nkw
I'm all about considering alternatives when it comes time to replace my
MacPro, but HP probably isn't going to be one of them. A colleague ordered a
couple of attractively priced HP pre-built systems (not the 'workstations'
though) within the last year and the ordering and fulfillment process was as
byzantine as you would expect from HP. What advantage does HP have over any
other prebuilt PC system? (Perhaps the awesome website for downloading
drivers...)

~~~
nailer
Would like to see a Surface workstation (basically, beefy GPUs and CPUs and
proper industrial design) but realistically the market's too small.

------
zekevermillion
I moved to Z...400 (6-year-old refurb), running fedora, haha.

------
soccerdave
So for $2700 you get a computer that doesn't even have an SSD but comes with a
7200 rpm SATA drive

------
andyhoang
if other than mac, I has a solid trackpad like apple's. Then I switch right
away. Anyone recommend something good? Thanks

------
thibaut_barrere
Not likely - I clicked "How to buy" and got lost in a gallery of all kinds of
machines, with no trace of the Z...

EDIT: found it out, but what a way to divide your conversion rate!

~~~
jopacicdev
Sadly, this happens too often on various things - in 50% of time I don't end
up buying the thing because I don't know where to checkout. It should be
easier for me to spend money, I guess.

------
robk
I really hate these sites that totally break on mobile. In safari it just
shows boilerplate. Ugh.

~~~
skrebbel
You're probably not a pro. Pros read the site on Z.

------
deedubaya
Thick, plastic, and ugly. Something tells me the technical merits won't mean a
thing for many creatives if it means being seen in public with these turds.

------
berntb
Why post some _advertisement_?

That said, how is the Linux compatibility?

I use a Dell Latitude for laptop and generally get no name PCs for desktops
(built by some local company that know what they do.) Why would I want to go
Z?

